# Forced retirement



## Mr. Ed (Jan 13, 2021)

Scheduled supervision was 12:00, program manager said HR and program supervisor will join us in the conference room. At first I thought they were changing my hours, instead, they told me 02/17/2021 was my last day to work. Further negotiation revealed end date was the same, however, per authorization I would receive a paycheck until the end of February. i excused to go home for processing.  

Appointment with orthopedist prior to work, diagnosed with bursitis in left hip. 

As I drove into my driveway got a call from scuba diving instructor to confirm restart date. Frigid water temperatures allows ample time to prepare. 

I never expected to be let go this way.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh Ed, how my heart heart goes out to you. Damn how I hate when companies do this !!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 13, 2021)

Ed, This is only a SPRINKLING of what is to come this year.  If you think 2020 was bad, "You ain't seen nothing yet!"

It's only going to add to your sadness to sympathize with you.
Try to look at this from a higher vision.  This CHANGE in your life is for a purpose; YOUR PURPOSE!
Perhaps this is a chance opportunity.  Sometimes you have to shake up your life! 
Now you have a chance to do what you REALLY, REALLY, REALLY REALLY want to do!  Chance and destiny has made your decision FOR YOU!.  
Keep open to synchronicity in your life.  Right now, you're looking at this as a bad thing, but it might not be a bad thing!  
Now you are FREE to get to know who you REALLY ARE, what you REALLY WANT. 
Right now, you're still in shock, but know there are heavenly entities holding you and protecting you.
Everything will be all right.  Look at this as an opportunity to get to know YOU!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 13, 2021)

You know, everybody blossoms at retirement. Seriously folks I'll still have my looks and cool sense of humor


----------



## Remy (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm really sorry. I hope you it will go OK. It sounds like you still have a working spouse so I hope financially you will be alright. I think long gone are days of employment security.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 13, 2021)

I, too, had an unexpected "early retirement".  The company was downsizing and looking for volunteers to leave early.  I was fairly well prepared to retire in another year, or so, and when the company offered a nice "bonus" to leave early, it was almost a no brainer.  After a few weeks of getting used to not having to wake up to the alarm clock, or the phone calling me in at 2AM, I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice the pay.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm guessing from your posting that this wasn't in your plan.  I counted the years, then days until I could "retire".... which really meant.... moving on to do bigger and better things.  I think just about everyone here is enjoying some part of their retirement.  Don't look back, just look at what is ahead.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2021)

There is no good way to be let go.

I was laid off in 2005 as part of a corporate merger.

At first, I experienced a sense of panic but when I sat down and took a hard look at my situation I decided I could make retirement work.

The biggest issue for me to deal with was the cost of health insurance but I managed to maintain coverage until I was eligible for Medicare.

Sit down and run the numbers, take stock of your situation, and slowly a workable plan will emerge.

Good luck!


----------



## old medic (Jan 14, 2021)

Here to a happy retirement...


----------



## john danson (Jan 14, 2021)

This happened where I worked.No warning,at least 50 people shown the door in a single day,many of them long time employees.I always felt there was some age discrimination involved . I wish the best for you my friend.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 14, 2021)

It is sad how often this happens. My husband lost his job in 2017 at age 60. He wanted to work another few years. He got very little severance but did get have a fair amount of vacation he was paid for. Then he got unemployment. He looked for another job but nothing came up so he just retired. We have been fine even with less money. Good luck to you.


----------



## Knight (Jan 14, 2021)

Similar to Don I was ready to retire at 55. The corporation I worked for offered a pension, health care, until 65, a year of unemployment at my age of 54. Took it & never looked back. Could have begun 401k with drawl at 59 1/2 but didn't need the payout so put that into a traditional IRA & a self directed IRA. Didn't begin with drawls until 70 1/2.  As is understood taxes are only paid on what is with drawn. So those build more than is with drawn. 

Life
is good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2021)

We that take great pride in our work are the hardest hit when the ax falls.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm sorry this happened to you Ed. Apparently it happens a lot though. I've read so many articles about what to do if one is forced into early retirement. I imagine with the pandemic it's just going to increase forced early retirements even more. Best of luck to you in whatever endeavors you pursue upon retirement.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 15, 2021)

I was at work today thinking about future employment options when it occurred to me not long ago a retirement home called inquiring if I was still interested in Chaplaincy work I had applied for months earlier. There are some part time and full time vacancies at the facility, however, I prefer not working as an aide.

Peer support services have been used in mental health and addiction circumstances for a personal and understanding forms of treatment. I wish to provide support and peer understanding to the retirement living facility as I have for residents at the mental health facility I am retiring from. 

To my knowledge, peer support specialists are not recognized as value support for the aging population who reside or stuck in retirement facilities.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 15, 2021)

you will learn to make the best of it....been unemployed/retired for 10 years now....couple part time jobs but life is the best. turn 69 in a week.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 15, 2021)

_To my knowledge, peer support specialists are not recognized as value support for the aging population who reside or stuck in retirement facilities._

I can't think why not, I would have thought it was of paramount importance.   Hope you find the job you want, getting laid off is the absolute pits, especially now.


----------

